
Ask HN: How to find a remote client based in the US? - vermon
We have a small software development company based in Europe, about 10 developers with 5-10 years of experience in mostly fullstack product development projects, JVM+React&#x2F;Angular tech and customer development with lean methodologies. We are thinking of looking for clients outside of Europe, mainly in the US. Not for any particular reason other than interest in what US has to offer. What would be the best way to start gathering leads? Any good sites or communities to look for?
======
wprapido
Hit LinkedIn and UpWork and try your luck. Initially, both projects and pay
would suck. But, with more experience (that includes soft skills and business
wits) and as your network gets bigger, you'll fare better, will find new sales
channels, and higher quality clients and projects.

Reach out to me if you have any particular questions.

~~~
vermon
Thanks for the answer! Our initial assumption was also LinkedIn, didn't know
about UpWork.

